# How to clean river sand?



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Does anyone have experience cleaning river sand? I purchased some river sand from a local company that recycles green waste, rocks, sand, etc. This sand has been sitting on ground for awhile, so not straight from the river.
I have been using a screen to sift out silt and the really fine sand, so I'm ending up with a coarse sand or fine gravel. Do I just need to rinse it really good? Should I rinse it in a bleach solution? Not sure if there is any bad stuff (bacteria, organisms, etc.) to worry about.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Go to Walmart, buy Pool filter sand, $6.00 for a 50 lbs. bag. I wouldn't personally mess with the river sand.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Just rinse it in a bucket.Stir up the water while bucket is overflowing until fine stuff stops comming out.
It doesn't matter what kind of sand ,it all needs to be rinsed.


----------



## Leclair10 (Jun 22, 2009)

coralbandit said:


> Just rinse it in a bucket.Stir up the water while bucket is overflowing until fine stuff stops comming out.
> It doesn't matter what kind of sand ,it all needs to be rinsed.


I agree!


----------

